# [SOLVED] First Gaming PC build. Need a second opinion!



## SuppliesAttack (May 24, 2011)

Hey! I've been wanting to build a computer for quite a while now, but now that I have the money I'm a bit confused at where to begin! I have to worry about things like power consumption, cooling, static electricity, and even things like "will everything fit in the case?".

Lo and behold - this forum has a post dedicated to helping me! But I don't want to just copy the specs - I want to make it my own.

So would you please look over my parts checklist? I need reassurance!

This is a modified version of the $1200 Intel build as found here

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3P-B3 ($169.99)
_Notes: I am not keen on motherboards. I DO know that I'd like at least 2 PCIe x16 slots in case I ever want to go Crossfire. The build's suggested motherboard is out of stock._

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-2500k Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz ($224.99)
_Notes: Though the original build used a Intel Core i7-870 Lynnfield 2.93GHz, I've heard much praise over Sandy Bridge technology. Besides, the i5-2500k is cheaper and runs at a higher clock speed._

*Video Card:* ASUS Radeon HD 6950 ($304.99)
_Notes: In the original build, it was a Sapphire. Well the Sapphire was out of stock, so I went with this. I was looking at the HD 6970 until I found that my motherboard would cost me more than $80. Willing to use Nvidia if it delivers better performance at a cheaper price, but that's not likely.
_
*RAM:* G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600 ($94.99)
_Notes: Totally did it for the free flash drive. Actually, it just seemed like a good idea to future-proof my RAM. _

*Case:* Coolermaster RC-692 Mid Tower ATX ($89.99)
_Notes: Original from the build. I am not comfortable in choosing a computer case, because I worry too much about space and airflow (even though I have no idea how convection dynamics work)_

*Power Supply:* Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750W ($109.99)
_Notes: The build one was out of stock. This one's cheaper anyways, and even has the same voltage._

*DVD Rom Drive:* Samsung Black 22X ($20.99)
_Notes: Build one was out of stock. So I just chose a drive and rolled with it._

*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper N520 ($29.99)
_Notes: I don't know anything about cooling. Fans cool things though, and it was in the build._

*Hard Drive:* Seagate SV35 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache 6.0Gb/s ($74.99)
_Notes: $10 cheaper than the build one, same RPM, same storage capacity._

In addition to the components for my tower, I'm also buying the following:

Windows 7 64-bit 1-Use ($99.99)
ASUS 24" 2ms HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor ($199.99)
Rosewill RTK-045 45 Piece Premium Computer Tool Kit ($19.99)

My total budget (including monitor and OS) is about $1550 (already have Mouse and Keyboard).

I plan for this to be my precious gaming computer after 4 long years of using a computer with 1GB RAM, a 3.2ghz Pentium 4, and 7600GS. Games I'm looking forward to play are Battlefield 3, The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim, Hitman: Absolution, and S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2. Yes, the last 2 don't have release dates, but I want to be prepared to play them anyways.

Thanks for your time and support!


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: First Gaming PC build. Need a second opinion!*

Everything looks quite nice, I don't think you'll be disappointed!
I don't think you'll need the "computer tool kit" as all you really need is a couple screw drivers and maybe an allen wrench set. If you don't have those, then I suppose some tools would be handy!


----------



## SuppliesAttack (May 24, 2011)

*Re: First Gaming PC build. Need a second opinion!*

Thanks for looking my stuff over!

Actually - I'm thinking of replacing the HD 6950 with a 570 GTX. After some research, I've concluded I'm not in great need of the 2GB VRAM, and I found that I can afford a little more on a card than initially thought. I also love Nvidia's drivers.

Yes, I've read up on flashing HD 6950s, but I've also heard that the 570 GTX is quieter, which is a pretty big selling point for me. I'm also not very comfortable tweaking my parts just yet, since I probably can't afford to replace them if some freak accident happens.

Would the 570 GTX work in this build? Again, heat/power/space compliant?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: First Gaming PC build. Need a second opinion!*

Absolutely.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First Gaming PC build. Need a second opinion!*

The only possible issue I see is the 2X4GB of RAM. 4Gb (2X2) is enough RAM for any games and most all apps and problems with 4GB sticks is not uncommon.


----------



## SuppliesAttack (May 24, 2011)

*Re: First Gaming PC build. Need a second opinion!*



Tyree said:


> The only possible issue I see is the 2X4GB of RAM. 4Gb (2X2) is enough RAM for any games and most all apps and problems with 4GB sticks is not uncommon.


Is it just the sticks, or is there some deeper software problem with utilising 4gb sticks?

If it's the former, should I go with x2 2GB sticks, x3 2GB sticks, or x2 3GB sticks?

If it's the latter, could I perhaps grab 2x2GB sticks and 1x4GB stick, leaving 1 slot in case I need to upgrade 4 years into the future?

I'd like to have at least 6GB RAM, unless it's truly unnecessary.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First Gaming PC build. Need a second opinion!*

The problems appear to be with the chips since it can occur with any brand.
Unless you are doing very serious graphics work or CAD type apps you will not need over 4GB of RAM. No games and few apps can utilize over 3GB of RAM.
Using 3 sticks would put you in Single Channel Mode and performance would take a hit.
There are no 3GB RAM sticks.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: First Gaming PC build. Need a second opinion!*



Tyree said:


> The problems appear to be with the chips since it can occur with any brand.
> Unless you are doing very serious graphics work or CAD type apps you will not need over 4GB of RAM. No games and few apps can utilize over 3GB of RAM.
> Using 3 sticks would put you in Single Channel Mode and performance would take a hit.
> There are no 3GB RAM sticks.


To be a little more specific a game plus back ground tasks will have trouble using over 3 gigs. The biggest memory hog game wise i have ever seen has been fable 3 at this point using 800mb of ram. Most games use about 512mb though.

4GB is more than enough for even a hardcore gamer.
I like your idea of future proofing your hardware but by the time a game uses anything close to that amount of memory your system will be considered legacy hardware.

I also would not purchase a motherboard just because it has 2 pci-e slots. Faster single gpu solutions will 9/10 times out perform dual gpu setups.


----------



## SuppliesAttack (May 24, 2011)

*Re: First Gaming PC build. Need a second opinion!*

Uh, okay, almost got it, but one problem!

When I was about to add my parts into the cart, I'm informed my fan is out of stock...

...would this fan work with my PSU, CPU, and case?


COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First Gaming PC build. Need a second opinion!*

That fan should be fine with your case.


----------



## SuppliesAttack (May 24, 2011)

*Re: First Gaming PC build. Need a second opinion!*

Sorry for the late response!

Got parts in yesterday and I FINISHED MY FIRST BUILD! Took me _4 hours_, but totally worth it (unless I forgot to plug in some cables - I hope not!)

The only problems I had with this build involved CPU cooler mounting shenanigans (I had to screw it in only halfway, in fear of it crushing my CPU) and cable management...but hey, isn't that expected of a first-time build?

Seriously - I could not thank this forum enough!

(One thing to note: If anyone viewing this page thinks of using my build, note that the motherboard did NOT, in my case, install its network adapter drivers. I had to go to the site, download the drivers onto a flash drive, and install them manually...)


----------

